# For Gals approaching or over 50



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

removed


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh goodness Pattie - you just made my day. This is so funny and I refuse to admit that I'm close enough in age for it to be true. ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ound: Pattie!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Pattie, :laugh:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ound: That's too funny!
Shoot, I just got online and have to get off again because of storms.
I'm waving hi to everyone....eek and shutting my pc off.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

ound: Welcome to my world!!!ound:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry!!!

Suzy


----------

